# Posting from the Throne



## Trekchick (Jun 24, 2008)

This thread about magazines had me wondering if I'm the only one who is willing to admit I take my lap top with me to the bathroom.
Come on, I can't be the only one!
OR...................am I the only one who's honest about it?:razz:


----------



## dmc (Jun 24, 2008)

I wont even answer a cell on the "john"


----------



## hardline (Jun 24, 2008)

the throne is the only place i get really good ideas. well 40% of the time. the rest is for staying up to date on wheats for sale in mail order catalogs.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 24, 2008)

No. You're own your own there. Hawkshot said he does.

Remind me not to touch your laptop if we ever meet-up. :-o


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 24, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> No. You're own your own there. Hawkshot said he does.
> 
> Remind me not to touch your laptop if we ever meet-up. :-o



 uh yeah i agree


----------



## severine (Jun 24, 2008)

I'll admit I have before.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2008)

I have... and it wasn't necessarily my laptop.... :lol:


----------



## JimG. (Jun 24, 2008)

dmc said:


> I wont even answer a cell on the "john"



Indeed...it is a sacred place.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 24, 2008)

I do it all the time....


----------



## severine (Jun 24, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I have... and it wasn't necessarily my laptop.... :lol:


It's a good thing that seal was already broken....


----------



## Paul (Jun 24, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> This thread about magazines had me wondering if I'm the only one who is willing to admit I take my lap top with me to the bathroom.
> Come on, I can't be the only one!
> OR...................am I the only one who's honest about it?:razz:



That's hawt!!!!



dmc said:


> I wont even answer a cell on the "john"





JimG. said:


> Indeed...it is a sacred place.



This, this and those.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jun 24, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> This thread about magazines had me wondering if I'm the only one who is willing to admit I take my lap top with me to the bathroom.
> Come on, I can't be the only one!
> OR...................am I the only one who's honest about it?:razz:



I admitted to it before you did.

Plus its one of the few ways that i can surf uninterrupted.  If I'm in my room people can see I'm "only surfing"  When in the bathroom, they think it is a really long bathroom session.


----------



## Greg (Jun 24, 2008)

I've definitely done it. Many times...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 25, 2008)

So for the John posters.....did the knee laptop balance come naturally?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jun 25, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> So for the John posters.....did the knee laptop balance come naturally?



Yes.  Plus sometimes I have been known to go all out and bring a snack table in there with me!


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 25, 2008)

It takes all my concentration not to miss the bowl.  Dunno how you dudes manage to hold the computer with one hand, type with the other AND tinkle at the same time.  Amazing!


----------



## severine (Jun 25, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> My Doc says the john time was never meant to be a reading time, if your not in and out in less than 5 minutes there is something wrong with you...


I agree with this in general.  But there have been days where the bathroom was my only escape from the kids... and so I admit to spending time in there doing nothing more than surfing on the laptop, just to not be interrupted for a few minutes.


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 25, 2008)

severine said:


> I agree with this in general.  But there have been days where the bathroom was my only escape from the kids... and so I admit to spending time in there doing nothing more than surfing on the laptop, just to not be interrupted for a few minutes.


When you're the Queen, you have every right to enjoy your throne!


----------



## Marc (Jun 25, 2008)

No, lugging the desktop in there would be impractical.

I do post while naked quite often though.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 25, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> My Doc says the john time was never meant to be a reading time, if your not in and out in less than 5 minutes there is something wrong with you...



I could be in and out in 5, but sometimes the articles run over a page.


----------



## Marc (Jun 25, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> I could be in and out in 5, but sometimes the articles run over a page.



Like how do you mean?  When you get to the centerfold?


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 25, 2008)

Marc said:


> Like how do you mean?  When you get to the centerfold?



Naw, that only takes about 30 seconds.


----------



## dmc (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm a "30 Seconds Over Tokyo" kinda guy...


----------



## drjeff (Jun 25, 2008)

I've posted from ALOT of random places before (chairlifts, party boats, moving cars, airports, etc) but I haven't brought the laptop/cell phone into throne for some pants off posting before.  Heck, I'll rarely even bring reading material in there   While I'll admit to "enjoying" my throne time as much as the next person,  it's a heck of alot more comfy posting from couch infront of the TV, or at either my office desk, or from my really comfy chair at my home office desk.

I just gotta draw the line somewhere


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 25, 2008)

The mechanics of it just don't work for me. I like to get comfortable with my elbows on my knees and usually a mag to leaf through. Trying to balance a laptop would just ruin the experience. ;-)


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 25, 2008)

Marc said:


> No, lugging the desktop in there would be impractical.
> 
> I do post while naked quite often though.


TMI! 



wa-loaf said:


> The mechanics of it just don't work for me. I like to get comfortable with my elbows on my knees and usually a mag to leaf through. Trying to balance a laptop would just ruin the experience. ;-)



Am I the only one who thinks its funny that the guy who needs to get comfy and concentrate, has loaf in his username?:smile:


----------



## Greg (Jun 25, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Am I the only one who thinks its funny that the guy who needs to get comfy and concentrate, has loaf in his username?:smile:



I can easily change the "wa" part to "pinch".


----------



## bvibert (Jun 25, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Am I the only one who thinks its funny that the guy who needs to get comfy and concentrate, has loaf in his username?:smile:



I hadn't made the connection, but that _is _funny! :lol:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 25, 2008)

No electronics in the john for me, only paper media. The truth about loaftime's enjoyment is the uninterrupted solitude it provides, much like prayer, that's why I'll linger and finish the article. Sometimes a chapter.


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 25, 2008)

Greg said:


> I can easily change the "wa" part to "pinch".


Would it take longer than 5 minutes to notice?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 25, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Would it take longer than 5 minutes to notice?



Only one way to find out ya know!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 25, 2008)

Greg said:


> I can easily change the "wa" part to "pinch".



Thanks, but I'll keep my user name as it is. 

FYI: Loaf refers to Sugarloaf where I grew up skiing. The Wa is for Wachusett which is basically my home mtn now.


----------



## Marc (Jun 25, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> TMI!



We're all naked under our clothes.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 25, 2008)

Marc said:


> We're all naked under our clothes.



Oh boy now this thread is strating to get way to philophical for me.  I might just have to go sit on the throne for a few minutes and ponder the meaning of it all!


----------



## 2knees (Jun 25, 2008)

a throne thread, gotta love it.

who the hell thinks its ok to ride shotgun on someone in a public restroom.  Unless i'm actually in the process of craping my pants, if i see shoes under any stall, i back out and bide my time.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 25, 2008)

2knees said:


> a throne thread, gotta love it.
> 
> who the hell thinks its ok to ride shotgun on someone in a public restroom.  Unless i'm actually in the process of craping my pants, if i see shoes under any stall, i back out and bide my time.



Are we talking uncrowded public restroom here, or public restroom at a crowded sporting venue now??  

Uncrowded, well then back up and get the shoes out of the line of site!  

Crowded (like the one's I'll likely be encountering at the Sprint Cup race @ Loudon this Sunday), well then I'm holding my ground and hoping that the sounds/stench from the current throne user aren't too bad


----------



## 2knees (Jun 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Are we talking uncrowded public restroom here, or public restroom at a crowded sporting venue now??
> 
> Uncrowded, well then back up and get the shoes out of the line of site!
> 
> Crowded (like the one's I'll likely be encountering at the Sprint Cup race @ Loudon this Sunday), well then I'm holding my ground and hoping that the sounds/stench from the current throne user aren't too bad



basically talking about the office environment.  We have like 4 bathrooms here and not that many people but i'm in a stretch lately where i cant catch a break.  As soon as i start to get my swerve on, someone is crashing my party.  I'm starting to think its some kind of sick conspiracy.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 25, 2008)

2knees said:


> basically talking about the office environment.  We have like 4 bathrooms here and not that many people but i'm in a stretch lately where i cant catch a break.  As soon as i start to get my swerve on, someone is crashing my party.  I'm starting to think its some kind of sick conspiracy.



Maybe your BM's are syncing like womens periods. :lol:

We've got 7 floors, so I just move to another floor if I don't like whats going on when I walk in. It does suck when you are hanging out and someone sits down next to you and starts blasting away. Not much you can do there except wrap up a fast as possible.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 25, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Maybe your BM's are syncing like womens periods. :lol:
> 
> We've got 7 floors, so I just move to another floor if I don't like whats going on when I walk in. It does suck when you are hanging out and someone sits down next to you and starts blasting away. Not much you can do there except wrap up a fast as possible.



My business part and I are actually giving some serious thought to adding a couple of extra bathrooms to our office the next time we do some renovation work, just so that we'd have our own(basically the "man throne", the rest of the office employees would have their own - they could stuff it with all the potpourri and tampon dispensers they like , and then a patient bathroom) - right now we're just 1 bathroom for everyone, and there are those times when we really wishes we had additional porcelain thrones for various reasons


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 25, 2008)

Marc said:


> We're all naked under our clothes.


I could have said,


----------



## bvibert (Jun 25, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I could have said,



uke:


----------



## drjeff (Jun 25, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I could have said,



Not for some of us    

And other's just plain and simply shouldn't be encouraged!


----------



## Marc (Jun 25, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I could have said,



I think that would get me in trouble with Meredith... otherwise I'd consider it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 25, 2008)

dmc said:


> I wont even answer a cell on the "john"



I like to drink beer in the bathroom...but I don't talk on the phone in the lavatory.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 25, 2008)

Greg said:


> I've definitely done it. Many times...



I don't have a laptop


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 25, 2008)

Marc said:


> I do post while naked quite often though.




Same here..:dunce:


----------



## Greg (Jun 25, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> FYI: Loaf refers to Sugarloaf where I grew up skiing. The Wa is for Wachusett which is basically my home mtn now.



Wow. Thanks, Captain Obvious.


----------



## jack97 (Jun 25, 2008)

Marc said:


> I think that would get me in trouble with Meredith... otherwise I'd consider it.



Duh......post some nude pics of her also, that way she won't be mad at you for posting nude pics of yourself.


----------



## Marc (Jun 25, 2008)

jack97 said:


> Duh......post some nude pics of her also, that way she won't be mad at you for posting nude pics of yourself.



Nudie pics of her do not exist... I believe for this very reason...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 25, 2008)

Marc said:


> Nudie pics of her do not exist... I believe for this very reason...



You need to get a nanny cam..hide it in a teddy bear..then you can post nude pics without her knowing..


----------



## dmc (Jun 25, 2008)

Classic - Mr Hanky explains the circle of poo..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 25, 2008)

Hidey Ho..it's what I say every other turn on a powder day..


----------



## dmc (Jun 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hidey Ho..it's what I say every other turn on a powder day..




You ski alone alot.... right?  hmmmmmmmmm....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 25, 2008)

dmc said:


> You ski alone alot.... right?  hmmmmmmmmm....



On powder days...why????


----------



## dmc (Jun 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> On powder days...why????



Don't know how long I could take hearing a constant Mr Hanky impression...

Would probably just turn the tunes up...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 25, 2008)

dmc said:


> Don't know how long I could take hearing a constant Mr Hanky impression...
> 
> Would probably just turn the tunes up...



Well when I ski with others..I don't ski right next to them...I'm usually a couple hundred yards in front of them..sometimes I think I should bring a book to read at the bottom to read when I'[m waiting for my ski buddies..lol


----------



## dmc (Jun 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Well when I ski with others..I don't ski right next to them...I'm usually a couple hundred yards in front of them..sometimes I think I should bring a book to read at the bottom to read when I'[m waiting for my ski buddies..lol



Your awesome!  :beer: :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 25, 2008)

anyway this thread is making my bowels loose..


----------



## dmc (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm thinking about the reverse...

Taking a dump at my desk and not posting..


----------



## hardline (Jun 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I don't have a laptop



how can you not have a laptop. the only place i have a desktop is in the office. and even in the office i have my lappy right next to me.


----------



## severine (Jun 30, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I like to drink beer in the bathroom...but I don't talk on the phone in the lavatory.


That's just a little weird.  Hasn't anyone ever told you not to sh*t where you eat?  (So I would think the reverse would be true.....)  :lol:


----------



## ski9 (Jul 1, 2008)

severine said:


> That's just a little weird.  Hasn't anyone ever told you not to sh*t where you eat?  (So I would think the reverse would be true.....)  :lol:



It's not all that weird if it's someone who is always drinking beer. I had a friend who used to call me while having sex with girls he'd picked up at clubs. That was a little weird, especially when he'd make them talk to me.


----------



## Marc (Jul 2, 2008)

ski9 said:


> It's not all that weird if it's someone who is always drinking beer. I had a friend who used to call me while having sex with girls he'd picked up at clubs. That was a little weird, especially when he'd make them talk to me.



Whaaa??? That's prime time for messin' with people.  He's dumb enough to do that, when you talk to the chick he's banging, tell her you feel bad and you can recommend a great doctor and course of antibiotics that will get that cleared right up.


----------



## severine (Jul 2, 2008)

ski9 said:


> It's not all that weird if it's someone who is always drinking beer. I had a friend who used to call me while having sex with girls he'd picked up at clubs. That was a little weird, especially when he'd make them talk to me.


Yeah, that IS weird.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 2, 2008)

severine said:


> Yeah, that IS weird.


And Creepy!
What's more creepy is that you didn't hang up!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 2, 2008)

Marc said:


> Whaaa??? That's prime time for messin' with people.  He's dumb enough to do that, when you talk to the chick he's banging, tell her you feel bad and you can recommend a great doctor and course of antibiotics that will get that cleared right up.





Trekchick said:


> And Creepy!
> What's more creepy is that you didn't hang up!



Like Marc said. You could have a lot of fun with guy who is dumb enough to call you mid hook-up. "Hey, can't wait to watch the video later . . ."


----------



## bvibert (Jul 2, 2008)

As weird as it would be to get a call from a buddy who's in the middle of 'hooking up', imagine being the other party with the person making the call.  How does one pull that off?  "Hold on a sec babe, I gotta call my buddy and tell him how good you are"???  "Here, you wanna talk to him"???

I have to imagine there were some mind altering substances in play in these cases??


----------



## dmc (Jul 2, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> And Creepy!
> What's more creepy is that you didn't hang up! [/QUOTE
> 
> No doubt...
> I'm pretty prude like that..


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> As weird as it would be to get a call from a buddy who's in the middle of 'hooking up', imagine being the other party with the person making the call.  How does one pull that off?  "Hold on a sec babe, I gotta call my buddy and tell him how good you are"???  "Here, you wanna talk to him"???
> 
> I have to imagine there were some mind altering substances in play in these cases??


Kind of tells you the caliber of "hook up" this guy was with.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 2, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Sounds like a Navy man's dream to me .. they can't be all "Southern Baptist" like you .. you mean to tell me you never have gotten a phone call in the middle of the session?


Well, yeah!  But I don't answer it!
If your activity is as such that you want to answer the phone then you're doing something wrong.


----------



## ski9 (Jul 3, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> And Creepy!
> What's more creepy is that you didn't hang up!



He just liked to show off and the girls were mostly club rat/goth chick/nannies who were also drunk/stoned and were just a little in awe of being nailed by a wealthy psychiatrist and author of several books (he actual sold used auto parts).


----------



## ski9 (Jul 3, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Kind of tells you the caliber of "hook up" this guy was with.



Some people go clubbing to drink, dance hard, then hook up with with someone who 'fits' them on the dance floor. Some people (both males and females) are sluts at work and some are e-date sluts (eh, like GSS wants to be). How better to sample if you are compatible than to dance with someone?

My friend was the ultimate alternative club lounge lizard who was so good at scamming chicks that he created his own obstacles, like being attracted to lesbians.

But a lot of the girls who turn out to be the easiest hook-ups (and I'm just talking about clubbing through the 90's) were "good girls" just out to do something bad for the night. TCNJ nursing students...au pairs who deal with jerky little rich brats 14 hours a day...

I don't suppose anyone remembers City Gardens (Trenton) or Zadar's (New Hope)?


----------



## Marc (Jul 3, 2008)

Isn't New Jersey that state where they make all of the smoke and pollution for us up here in rural S NE to enjoy?


----------



## ski9 (Jul 3, 2008)

Marc said:


> Isn't New Jersey that state where they make all of the smoke and pollution for us up here in rural S NE to enjoy?



Yeah, it has nothing to do with the stink-ass paper mills that trashed the waterways...the Hispanic drug gangs of once proud places of Holyoke (I was a photo staffer at the Transcript-Telegram for three years)...the smog pouring out of Boston...I still remember the lovely chlorine gas fire back around '88 that evacuated 25,000 people from Springfield...but most of all the greedy quarry owner that decided Mount Tom wasn't turning enough profit, so he decided to shut the lifts and blast away a few hundred feet from The Waterfall run...

I, too, blame NJ.

I live in a small town in the Northern Poconos, btw....which is in Pennsylvania.

But it is a small world and I do recall the family trips we had over your way:


----------



## ski9 (Jul 3, 2008)

This is the sort of thing we deal with from Jersey:


Heap of trash dumped at I-380 weigh station near Gouldsboro, PA
BY ROJA HEYDARPOUR
STAFF WRITER
07/02/2008

A tractor-trailer operator drove through a chain barrier and dumped a mountain of garbage at a former weigh station on Interstate 380 near Gouldsboro late Monday or early Tuesday, said Karen Dussinger, a Pennsylvania Department of Transportation spokeswoman.

(Note: this is about 15 minutes from Camelback and a within a half hour of six other ski areas).

The 40-foot-long mound of trash strewn just off exit 14 included bagged garbage from homes mixed with mattresses, lawn furniture, car parts and municipal trash at exit 14.

A six-worker cleanup crew spent most of Tuesday clearing the garbage with front-end loaders and by hand. They filled two 40-cubic-yard Dumpsters and a 20-cubic-yard Dumpster and hauled the garbage to Keystone Sanitary Landfill in Dunmore, Ms. Dussinger said.

Trooper Richard Bozym, of the Dunmore Barracks of the state police, responded to the call at 8:30 a.m. *He said the trash likely came from New Jersey, judging by New Jersey license plates and household garbage that referenced the “Garden State.”*

The driver likely wanted to avoid dumping fees and chose to dump illegally instead, Trooper Bozym said.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 3, 2008)

ski9 said:


> This is the sort of thing we deal with from Jersey:
> 
> 
> Heap of trash dumped at I-380 weigh station near Gouldsboro, PA
> ...



I'm not quite sure that this incident warrents indicting a whole state......

I could have sworn that I just read that Bozo the Clown died today, but I guess he posted to AZ before he croaked.


----------



## ski9 (Jul 3, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I'm not quite sure that this incident warrents indicting a whole state......
> 
> I could have sworn that I just read that Bozo the Clown died today, but I guess he posted to AZ before he croaked.



I live in PA and think it sucks that poor, rural towns in PA are suckered into accepting your trash. They are selling out the future for their kids. And the NJ towns/cities that don't set up a system for managing their own trash in their own landfills are f*cking pigs. Five days a week, hundreds of 18-wheelers cross the the DWG on Rt. 80 into PA loaded down with YOUR state's garbage. That's grotesque. 

Hating that makes me a clown? I can live with that.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 3, 2008)

ski9 said:


> I live in PA and think it sucks that poor, rural towns in PA are suckered into accepting your trash. They are selling out the future for their kids. And the NJ towns/cities that don't set up a system for managing their own trash in their own landfills are f*cking pigs. Five days a week, hundreds of 18-wheelers cross the the DWG on Rt. 80 into PA loaded down with YOUR state's garbage. That's grotesque.
> 
> Hating that makes me a clown? I can live with that.



I'm missing the proof that the poor, rural towns in PA are *suckered* into accepting this trash. If these small towns that were raped by barons of the high-sulpher coal industry in the early-to-mid 1900's had anything more enterprising to do with their wasteland, maybe they wouldn't rely on the income from storing garbage.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 3, 2008)

How many more feet of vertical does Sno need to beat out Blue? Pile up some trash and put a few snow guns on it. That'll really steal GSS's thunder.


----------



## ski9 (Jul 3, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I'm missing the proof that the poor, rural towns in PA are *suckered* into accepting this trash. If these small towns that were raped by barons of the high-sulpher coal industry in the early-to-mid 1900's had anything more enterprising to do with their wasteland, maybe they wouldn't rely on the income from storing garbage.



Okay, so this is the scene: an intelligent, somewhat affluent New Jersey resident stands holding his rotting trash and concludes it is both moral and ethical to to dump it on "someone else's" pristine land because he can afford the fee and, heck, there was once a thriving coal industry in that state?

Huh?


PA is a wasteland?

I was born and raised in Hunterdon County...and am glad to have left.


----------



## ski9 (Jul 3, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> How many more feet of vertical does Sno need to beat out Blue? Pile up some trash and put a few snow guns on it. That'll really steal GSS's thunder.



I think it's a mere 82' to go. And you are true genius, Moe. Okay, send the trucks to Moosic!


----------



## ski9 (Jul 3, 2008)

Just the facts:

Where the trash comes from:






The Pennsylvania 'wasteland' where it ends up:





Really.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 3, 2008)

ski9 said:


> Okay, so this is the scene: an intelligent, somewhat affluent New Jersey resident stands holding his rotting trash and concludes it is both moral and ethical to to dump it on "someone else's" pristine land because he can afford the fee and, heck, there was once a thriving coal industry in that state?
> 
> Huh?
> 
> ...



I'd suppose that a more truthful depiction of the scene goes like this: Someone with money that would like to see it grow purchases hundreds and hundreds of acres of land that is being sold by its owner because he or she has no use for it, it having been depleted of any of it's natural value by misuse over the last 100+ years. The new owner, often referred to as "investor", strikes a deal that provides that people driving tractor-trailers filled with trash from both near and far will pay "investor" money to stop their trucks on this property and empty that trash. People that live in the vicinity of this land are either content by knowing that  there is now a place in the area that will provide an income or don't give a rat's ass what the "investor" is doing with the land on the other side of the mountain. 

Believe me when I tell you that I'm the last person that agrees with the spoiling of pristine land. 

I'm just not following the logic that has you lashing out at a state because some law-breaking garbage truck driver illegally dumped trash from that state in Pennsylvania.

Hell, the driver may have been from Delaware for all we know.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 3, 2008)

No trash to steam plants? I'm surprised they don't burn the stuff for electricity and send the smoke back to NJ/NY


----------



## ski9 (Jul 3, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I'd suppose that a more truthful depiction of the scene goes like this: Someone with money that would like to see it grow purchases hundreds and hundreds of acres of land that is being sold by its owner because he or she has no use for it, it having been depleted of any of it's natural value by misuse over the last 100+ years. The new owner, often referred to as "investor", strikes a deal that provides that people driving tractor-trailers filled with trash from both near and far will pay "investor" money to stop their trucks on this property and empty that trash. People that live in the vicinity of this land are either content by knowing that  there is now a place in the area that will provide an income or don't give a rat's ass what the "investor" is doing with the land on the other side of the mountain.
> 
> Believe me when I tell you that I'm the last person that agrees with the spoiling of pristine land.
> 
> ...



You are going on the premise that these landfills are somehow on abandoned coal mines? That they are on land that is "depleted of its natural value"? Tioga, Lackawanna, and Bradford Counties are some of the most beautiful places on the East Coast. 

The real motivation behind NJ dumping in PA is because at $7.25 a ton, it's cheaper for you people than recycling.

And I'm a clown....


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 3, 2008)

ski9 said:


> You are going on the premise that these landfills are somehow on abandoned coal mines? That they are on land that is "depleted of its natural value"? Tioga, Lackawanna, and Bradford Counties are some of the most beautiful places on the East Coast.
> 
> The real motivation behind NJ dumping in PA is because at $7.25 a ton, it's cheaper for you people than recycling.
> 
> And I'm a clown....



Did someone hold the proverbial gun to the heads of people in Tioga, Lackawanna, and Bradford counties and force them to open landfills against their will? If so, then there's the crime.

I'll admit that my knowledge of landfill demographics is nil, but somehow landfills in Pennsylvania holding only trash from New Jersey seems like it would be quite a stretch of the facts.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 3, 2008)

Poor people always get dumped on. That's capitalism. Incinerators, landfills, refineries and prisons seem to find their way there.

And now the rush is on for shale and nat gas.


----------



## ski9 (Jul 3, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Poor people always get dumped on. That's capitalism. Incinerators, landfills, refineries and prisons seem to find their way there.
> 
> And now the rush is on for shale and nat gas.



x2. The presentation by the natural gas companies seemed an awful lot like Santa coming to town. People were giddy. I'm sure glad our immediate area is all watershed.


----------



## ski9 (Jul 3, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Did someone hold the proverbial gun to the heads of people in Tioga, Lackawanna, and Bradford counties and force them to open landfills against their will? If so, then there's the crime.
> 
> I'll admit that my knowledge of landfill demographics is nil, but somehow landfills in Pennsylvania holding only trash from New Jersey seems like it would be quite a stretch of the facts.



That's the American spirit!!!!

Just like those wretched, unappreciative people of Bhopal who had it great before the little spill at the Union Carbide plant. 

Dr. S., I'm sure we agree on lots of things, but please just keep your garbage.

As to the facts, since 1992, PA has been the largest importer of state-to-state garbage, outshining Virginia by nearly 60%. Woo hoo! And 94% of the garbage comes from NJ/NY, who are pigs beyond belief.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 3, 2008)

ski9 said:


> That's the American spirit!!!!
> 
> Just like those wretched, unappreciative people of Bhopal who had it great before the little spill at the Union Carbide plant.
> 
> ...



Obviously your research methods go beyond anything I'd even come close to duplicating. I'm amazed that Pennsylvania, which has 40+% greater population than NJ has 94% of it's garbage being imported. 

I'm happy, for your sake, that the trash from both my home and my office finds it's final resting place in a landfill less than 15 miles from here.

This is from a NY Time article from March 2008:

"New Jersey had one of the highest recycling rates in the country in 1995 when it recycled about 45 percent of its municipal trash. But by 2005, the most recent year for which figures are available, the rate had dropped to 33.8 percent, just above the national average of 32 percent, said Guy Watson, the chief of the Bureau of Recycling and Planning for the State Department of Environmental Protection."

The latest figures I find for PA are from 2001, as published by PA Dept. of State:

"Recycling data indicate that Pennsylvanians recycled nearly four million tons of materials and our recycling rate climbed to 36.1 percent"


----------



## ski9 (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, Dr. S., I certainly do appreciate the fact that you recycle and use a local landfill. It almost makes up for calling me Bozo.

Almost.

My taste would be more along the John Wayne Gacy-type of clown.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 4, 2008)

this is Sufjan Stevens....


----------



## ski9 (Jul 4, 2008)

Wow, thanks, Dr. S.! If I ever get married again, that is definitely going to be my wedding song.


----------



## Mildcat (Jul 4, 2008)

ski9 said:


> My taste would be more along the John Wayne Gacy-type of clown.



You like raping and murdering young boys?


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 4, 2008)

Wow!
I just read the last three pages of this thread and thought  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not that I've never witnessed, or even participated in a thread hijack.  I have and will, even enjoy a thread hijack from time to time, but this one has me scratching my head.
Way to harsh my mellow


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by ski9  
My taste would be more along the John Wayne Gacy-type of clown. 

Originally posted by Mildcat
You like raping and murdering young boys? 

Oh, myy! Here is an example where being "edgy" failed for the comedian and the audience. Let's rework that material and make a fresh start of it........


----------



## Mildcat (Jul 4, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Wow!
> I just read the last three pages of this thread and thought
> 
> 
> ...



You're right, if I'm going to participate in a hijack I should at least do it more tastefully. I apologize.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 4, 2008)

Thread Hijacks are totally cool, but this one puzzled me.
Posting on the Throne to Using the phone on the throne, to phoning during sexcapades, I got!
How did it go from that to pollution from Jersey?
Not that it wasn't a perfectly good thread hijack, just that I am perplexed how it went that direction.

The new hijack, is about thread hijacks. :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Jul 4, 2008)

Just a couple of pics to help "re-align" this thread






and


----------



## ski9 (Jul 4, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> You like raping and murdering young boys?



No. I left PASR to get away from people who are into that stuff. I was kidding around with Dr. S. I had no idea someone would be dumb enough to take it literally.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 4, 2008)

Hmmmm.......I wonder if Petite and Giambi's used needles are in a landfill in PA


----------



## ski9 (Jul 4, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Hmmmm.......I wonder if Petite and Giambi's used needles are in a landfill in PA



Right along with Schilling's and Ortiz'...the Yanks are pretty pathetic as they openly ween themselves from the juice. But look what happens when two key Red Sox juicers go on the DL...SWEPT BY THE RAYS. 

The steroid era of baseball sucks, my friend. And taking pride in being a home run champ, Cy Young winner, or World Series champion during it is MEANINGLESS and PATHETIC.

But you go ahead and enjoy the sham. Go ahead and believe MLB testing is working out...the Feds sure don't buy it. BTW, did you notice Beckett's little roid rage bubbling up at ARod? Baseball is freaking grotesque right now...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 4, 2008)

ski9 said:


> Right along with Schilling's and Ortiz'...the Yanks are pretty pathetic as they openly ween themselves from the juice. But look what happens when two key Red Sox juicers go on the DL...SWEPT BY THE RAYS.
> 
> The steroid era of baseball sucks, my friend. And taking pride in being a home run champ, Cy Young winner, or World Series champion during it is MEANINGLESS and PATHETIC.
> 
> But you go ahead and enjoy the sham. Go ahead and believe MLB testing is working out...the Feds sure don't buy it. BTW, did you notice Beckett's little roid rage bubbling up at ARod? Baseball is freaking grotesque right now...



well that was easy

hook.....line......and sinker

you know I lived near Ohiopyle in SW PA for about six months.   The amount of garbage dumped in the woods off old logging roads was pretty appalling.  I wonder if the pigs from NY/NJ drove six hours to dump it there :???:


----------



## ski9 (Jul 4, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> well that was easy
> 
> hook.....line......and sinker
> 
> you know I lived near Ohiopyle in SW PA for about six months.   The amount of garbage dumped in the woods off old logging roads was pretty appalling.  I wonder if the pigs from NY/NJ drove six hours to dump it there :???:



Yeah, it would be taking the bait if I currently gave a flying-f*** about juiced baseball. My point of view is that fans need to stand up to to the sh*t going on and say enough is enough. People mocked Canseco and just called him full of sh*t. Turned out he was a lot more honest than anyone else. And his claim of 80% of players juiced was also mocked. I think it hilarious that some fans say roids are bad, it only happens on other teams. 

Clemens tossing the broken bat at Piazza was no more of a roid rage than Pedro pointing at his head and screaming at Posado that the next one was going to kill him.

And terrific analogy about how people from your own town illegally dumped garbage. WTF does that have to do with contracted landfills? Rural areas often have a choice of taking their trash to a transfer station, paying somewhere around $3.50 per bag for a pick-up, or using a dump on their own property. Some choose to illegally dump on remote roads. That happens all over America. Heck, Worcester is the old dirty mattress capitol of the world.

Are you done trying to flame me? You aren't very good at it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 4, 2008)

wow

....if steeze were here, I think he would say something along the lines of lay of the angry-os and haterade.   

relax ski9....we all understand how you feel about baseball and that YOU are right concerning how people should feel about the game.  No need to take some mild ribbing, over generalize and go into another diatribe about the game. We got it the first time.  No one should be a fan of current baseball and everyone from NY/NJ are pigs. check

okay back on topic........anyone else post from the throne?


----------



## ski9 (Jul 4, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> wow
> 
> ....if steeze were here, I think he would say something along the lines of lay of the angry-os and haterade.
> 
> ...





You try to rib someone, then cry because they point out your post was nonsensical? I covered the '84 and '85 Orioles, the '86 Red Sox, the '89 Phillies, then a half dozen years of Yankees and Mets for Gannett. I don't rely on the radio broadcasts---as you suggested--- of the home broadcasts to form my opinions...I formed them from talking to players on a daily basis for years, much of the time sitting around the Yankee Stadium locker room. 

But you can believe bloody socks are real and David Ortiz gets his bat speed from beer and wings. It's cool that you have a happy place. But for someone who has loved the game since '69, I sometimes like to speak up about how it needs to get rid of drugs.

It's a pretty classic scenario where a flamer posts crap then tries get the last word in by saying "relax", then makes some reference to the original topic to try and show they weren't really part of the hijack. Not original, but the flamer usual feels like he won something.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 4, 2008)

....you're right ski9......you're always right





ps. feel free to critique that last comment.  classic flamer technique?  :roll:


----------



## JimG. (Jul 4, 2008)

ski9 said:


> Well, Dr. S., I certainly do appreciate the fact that you recycle and use a local landfill. It almost makes up for calling me Bozo.
> 
> Almost.
> 
> My taste would be more along the John Wayne Gacy-type of clown.



Did you know that ex-Senator Jesse Helms and Bozo the Clown, or the actor who played him, both died today?

An interesting coincidence, yes?

Us mods have to choose their thread hijack spots carefully...let's not go off on any political rants now kids.


----------



## ski9 (Jul 4, 2008)

JimG. said:


> Did you know that ex-Senator Jesse Helms and Bozo the Clown, or the actor who played him, both died today?
> 
> An interesting coincidence, yes?
> 
> Us mods have to choose their thread hijack spots carefully...let's not go off on any political rants now kids.



Bozo died yesterday and who said anything about politics?

And as to hijacking threads, I'm all for keeping on topic when it comes to TR's and gear and lots of other subjects. But is anyone seriously upset about going off topic in a thread about posting while taking a crap? Really?

If so, my deepest apologies to Trekchick....


So.....

I don't post while using the bathroom. And if someone does, I'd suggest they don't share too much.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 5, 2008)

The closest I come to electronic gear in the can is a cordless or cellphone, but only when I'm calling a vendor or stranger and am stuck on hold with those BS phone menu  "Press 1 for......., Press 2 for.........."


----------



## JimG. (Jul 5, 2008)

ski9 said:


> Bozo died yesterday and who said anything about politics?
> 
> And as to hijacking threads, I'm all for keeping on topic when it comes to TR's and gear and lots of other subjects. But is anyone seriously upset about going off topic in a thread about posting while taking a crap? Really?
> 
> ...



Like I said before, it is a sacred place.


----------



## ski9 (Jul 5, 2008)

JimG. said:


> Like I said before, it is a sacred place.



So you're telling us you pray on the toilet? Why not, right?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 5, 2008)

ski9 said:


> So you're telling us you pray on the toilet? Why not, right?



I'd think that was common, especially after a hard nite of boozin and spicy food. I can recall a few times where I prayed for it to end.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 6, 2008)

ski9 said:


> So you're telling us you pray on the toilet? Why not, right?



No.....

I got involved here only to make a joke about Jesse Helms and Bozo.

And only because you mentioned Bozo.

I was trying to be funny...I guess it was a misplaced effort in such a serious thread.

But like Moe said, in a previous life I barked a few hail marys into the abyss.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 6, 2008)

JimG. said:


> No.....
> 
> barked a few hail marys into the abyss.



A classic line! I've never heard that one before.


----------



## ski9 (Jul 6, 2008)

JimG. said:


> No.....
> 
> I got involved here only to make a joke about Jesse Helms and Bozo.
> 
> ...



Wow, there's way too much tension goin' on if you feel the need to explain a joke inside a toilet thread. No worries, Jim. I really wasn't accusing you of leading some new cult religion. Not that it would be a bad thing...not for others to judge...


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 6, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> A classic line! I've never heard that one before.


 
How about "whistling beef"?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 6, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> How about "whistling beef"?



Nope....I must have had a sheltered life......


----------



## billski (Aug 4, 2008)

hardline said:


> the throne is the only place i get really good ideas. well 40% of the time. the rest is for staying up to date on wheats for sale in mail order catalogs.



now I undestand why your ideas are so _crappy  
:roll:
_


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 4, 2008)

billski said:


> now I undestand why your ideas are so _crappy
> :roll:
> _



ahahahahahahaha


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 27, 2008)

To introduce my new avatar, I thought it was appropriate to bump this thread...........


----------



## bvibert (Sep 27, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> To introduce my new avatar, I thought it was appropriate to bump this thread...........



Is that you in the avatar?


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 27, 2008)

Its a greeting card my girlfriend sent me, but speaking from history on this forum, it doesn't matter if its me or not.


----------



## Greg (Sep 27, 2008)

Are those edible?


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> Are those edible?


Cherry flavoured!  Or so I've been told


----------



## severine (Sep 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> Are those edible?


OMG!


----------



## drjeff (Nov 15, 2008)

Bump do to some relevant pics I found on a google image serach


----------



## drjeff (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Trekchick (Nov 15, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> To introduce my new avatar, I thought it was appropriate to bump this thread...........


Just when I change my avatar, Jeff finds the relevant material.

You are one interesting dude!


----------



## drjeff (Nov 15, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Just when I change my avatar, Jeff finds the relevant material.
> 
> You are one interesting dude!



I'll take that as a compliment!   I just kind of figure that my "day job" is full of repitition, so the rest of my life needs a high degree of variability to keep things interesting and provide a fresh perspective


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 18, 2008)

Since we're sort of on topic........I noticed a few other avatar changes recently that are kinda cool
Wa-Loaf's new one is very cool
GSS's odd, to say the least.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 18, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> GSS's odd, to say the least.



He's been changing them every 5 minutes.



Trekchick said:


> Wa-Loaf's new one is very cool



It gives me a good feeling. What's better than boobs and kittens?


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 18, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> It gives me a good feeling. What's better than boobs and kittens?


That reminds me of an lol cat I did for bumpfreaq on EpicSki.  Some of you may know him from the mogul forums.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 18, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> It gives me a good feeling. What's better than boobs and kittens?



It is an awesome avatar!  And I don't even like cats...  Especially that lucky one...


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 18, 2008)

I'd say, Wa-Loaf's rivals my bicycle chick.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 18, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I'd say, Wa-Loaf's rivals my bicycle chick.



I'm still giving the edge to Trek's bike chick


----------



## severine (Nov 18, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> It gives me a good feeling. What's better than boobs and kittens?


I've been wondering what the significance of that was....


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 18, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I'm still giving the edge to Trek's bike chick



Bike chick wins. Cat boob next.



severine said:


> I've been wondering what the significance of that was....



I'm missing the company of a female.


----------



## hardline (Nov 18, 2008)

i thought we where going to let this thread do a swirly down the porcelain goddess's throat but as we all know eventually the conversation comes back to crap and piss.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 18, 2008)

Hardline, by now you should realize that this is an every evolving thread.
The topic is now........avatar's that make you warm and fuzzy.


----------



## hardline (Nov 18, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Hardline, by now you should realize that this is an every evolving thread.
> The topic is now........avatar's that make you warm and fuzzy.



ooo so thats why seeing all the furry cans.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 18, 2008)

better than a furry throne!


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 19, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Hardline, by now you should realize that this is an every evolving thread.
> The topic is now........avatar's that make you warm and fuzzy.





hardline said:


> ooo so thats why seeing all the furry cans.


I know its tough to grasp, but even oscar makes me feel warm and fuzzy.  Kinda reminds me of mrTC:lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 28, 2009)

My daughter this afternoon on the throne with her sketch thingy. Future throne poster:


----------



## severine (Jan 28, 2009)

:lol: There's some great bribery in the future! :lol:


----------



## Danaxxmiller (Jan 29, 2009)

Ya know all this talk about posting on the throne really made me want to get up and do it.  Thanks for bringing back my addiction of posting while on the crapper.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 29, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> I'd say, Wa-Loaf's rivals my bicycle chick.





drjeff said:


> I'm still giving the edge to Trek's bike chick





wa-loaf said:


> Bike chick wins. Cat boob next.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm missing the company of a female.



Bike chick #1.

wa-loaf's old avatar with the chick with the orange shirt and the cat in her cleavage #2.


----------



## severine (Jan 29, 2009)

So you're more of a butt guy than boob guy?


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 29, 2009)

severine said:


> So you're more of a butt guy than boob guy?



I am an admirer of all things female.  :lol:


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 29, 2009)

I have, a couple of times.


----------



## Danaxxmiller (Jan 31, 2009)

So  I really tried to top this thread by posting from the throne while at the beast but I didn't have any service dammit!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (May 16, 2012)




----------



## drjeff (May 16, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


>



The couple of bottles of beer in the iced water in the sink just show that this person has impecable attention to detail!


----------



## severine (May 16, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


>



Does this person have IBS or something... that looks like an incredible amount of time spent on the pot.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


>



If I was that dedicated to posting from the throne, I would have a better toilet...


----------



## ScottySkis (May 17, 2012)

I don't want put my phone were i take a dump,  that just me, but all those invisible particles of crap do fly around.


----------



## Nick (May 17, 2012)

Scotty said:


> I don't want put my phone were i take a dump,  that just me, but all those invisible particles of crap do fly around.



Don't fart around your phone !

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (May 18, 2012)

Nick said:


> Don't fart around your phone !
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



I don't,  but if you ever think happens to all of it, most of shi* goes in toilet bowl, but their are parts of it that are invisible to human eye, and if you test bathroom toothbrush you probably see what I mean.http://www.gaudiyadiscussions.com/topic_2484.html


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Nick (Nov 5, 2013)

I cannot go to the bathroom without my phone.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 5, 2013)

wipe before you swipe . . .


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 5, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> View attachment 9457



That is what Penthouse magazine is for.


----------



## Nick (Nov 5, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> wipe before you swipe . . .



Did you make that up? That's awesome .


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 5, 2013)

I usually have my laptop or phone...everyone in the house makes fun of me...lol

sent from my S4


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 5, 2013)

Nick said:


> Did you make that up? That's awesome .


i did.   i'm good like that.


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm too busy playing guitar to use my phone in there.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 6, 2013)

ALLSKIING said:


> I usually have my laptop or phone...everyone in the house makes fun of me...lol



My wife likes to make fun of me too, but she's a hypocrite... 

I always have either my tablet or phone with me.  I used to sometimes use a laptop, but I don't have one at home anymore.


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 6, 2013)

I consider it timed saved.  Then I have free time to ski. 

Sent from my Kohler 1.6gpf


----------



## bvibert (Nov 7, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Sent from my Kohler 1.6gpf



:lol:


----------



## Nick (Nov 7, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Sent from my Kohler 1.6gpf



hahahhahahahaaaaaaaa


----------



## Puck it (Nov 7, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> I consider it timed saved. Then I have free time to ski.
> 
> Sent from my Kohler 1.6gpf


  You need to upgrade to this.
http://www.kohler.com/numi/#overview.html


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 7, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> I consider it timed saved.  Then I have free time to ski.
> 
> Sent from my Kohler 1.6gpf


 nice one!



sent from my S4


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## curlyfuzzie (Nov 16, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> View attachment 9531


:lol: I can almost see that showing up at Home Depot - it's scary!


----------



## gmcunni (May 13, 2014)




----------



## bvibert (May 13, 2014)

When this thread was started a laptop was required to post from the throne.  Oh how far we've come! :lol:


----------



## Trekchick (May 22, 2014)

I don't pop in here often enough, but when I do I'm always amazed at the classics that (dare I say it) rise to the top.


----------



## bvibert (May 22, 2014)

Trekchick said:


> I don't pop in here often enough, but when I do I'm always amazed at the classics that (dare I say it) rise to the top.



That's how we roll! :lol:

:beer:


----------



## wa-loaf (May 22, 2014)

bvibert said:


> That's how we roll! :lol:
> 
> :beer:



Like this?


----------



## bvibert (May 23, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Like this?
> 
> View attachment 12675



Yes, but never like this:


----------



## gmcunni (May 23, 2014)

not mine but awesome!


----------



## Nick (May 23, 2014)

Trekchick said:


> I don't pop in here often enough, but when I do I'm always amazed at the classics that (dare I say it) rise to the top.



With warmer weather, not much left to talk about besides turds, I guess.


----------

